# Body Wrap



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

I was just thinking how to get more business and was looking at a body wrap for our trucks. Has anyone done this? Costs? I phoned a few places and they seemed quite high in price. $2000-$3000 CA. 

I would drive for a better price, any advice for lettering in general?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

For $2000 you could buy your own vinyl cutter/with software and supplys and make as many signs as your truck could hold. The printer for doing body wraps cost around $20,000 for a small one. You may be able to find someone to airbrush the compleate truck for the $3K which would hold up better and look then the wrap. (7years)


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*my almost wrap...*

This was the wrap job I designed for my truck, I think its a great investment if done correctly. The cost was going to be 3k and that was with 3M reflective letters.

Unfortunately, I decided to change my logo, and the money allocated has had to go to other things:crying: Maybe this year.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*oops*

helps to attach the pict

I see the truck as a huge billboard, use it to its fullest. Yes you can "letter" the truck, or do simple designs, but you have to admit, it makes you look.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

wow, looks good. We can't paint because the truck is leased and we may not buy it out. Green, that looks great, I would want to have something along those lines except just for grass and snow. 

How do you think it will hold up over 3 years? That is my one worry.

Jon


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You should get 5 to 7 years out of it if you kept it parked out of the sun. That would be atention getting but a little to much in my book. Looks great though.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you guys, My truck is leased also, but the company that was going to install it (they do the busses in town) says that the vinyl will peel off come time to return the lease. Its an add-on sale for them.

If you look at the numbers $3K over 5 years is a good return on your advertising budget. Think how much a full color ad in the newspaper would be for 5 years


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

The body wrap will remove without leaving any residue or damage. It will as a matter of fact protect the vehicles finish under it like stoneguard. It is a perfect highly visual form of advertising. IMO I would like to afford to get my trailer done as well. RMS Design in Oshawa does it near me. They are at Bloor and Park. 905-571-1987. Good luck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

*Thanks,*

I will give them a call tomorrow. We have two trucks, and one of them we own, so it might be worth it to have that one done and just get the leased one magneted or lettered.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

the magnets are actually one of the hardest things on your vehilcle's finish. they trap dirt and grime underneath them and act as sandpaper on your finish.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

one think to keep in mind is that fading from the sun on the paint, you can see the lettering basicly when you take the letters off becasue of wax, fading, etc


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

With a full wrap job you don't have to worry about that, and in-fact the vinyl protects the finish from nicks and scratches.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

That looks fantastic, well worth the $3000.00!!!


----------

